# filler words



## xochil

Hello!

I was wondering if any of you knew about Iitalian filler words.
In English, we say 'um' or 'er' - are there equivalents in Italian?

 Grazie!


----------



## firecracker

We use a lot "Eeeehhh.." or "mmmhh"


----------



## Alxmrphi

I've seen them used the same, and some odd ones not used in English, let me find my book..

Well, these are exclamations.. 

Ah! Ahi! Ahimè! respectively "Oh!" "Ah!" and "Alas!"
Who shouts "Alas!" anymore anyway?


----------



## lsp

One of my friends could fill 10 minutes saying basically "sì" or "no," but with plenty of fillers like "cioè," "ecco," and "voglio dire" thrown in.


----------



## ElaineG

One filler I hear a lot is "diciamo"; it has some meaning, but often seems just to stretch the sentence.


----------



## **ellie**

Is the meaning of "filler word" something like the use of "you know" ??


----------



## ElaineG

It's anything you use to stretch out a sentence and take up space while you are thinking or just as a bad habit:

You know, like, ummm, so anyway, etc.


----------



## **ellie**

Thank you I had a clue: so in italian we use a lot of: cioè, ecco, voglio dire, diciamo (come hanno ben detto Isp e Elaine) and also: sarebbe (cioè), allora, niente (like: "NIENTE, ALLA FINE CI SONO ANDATA"), praticamente and lots ofothers I can't think of now!


----------



## Alxmrphi

isn't diciamo "we speak" ?


----------



## **ellie**

Yes but not in the meaning of "filling word", it can mean also " I MEAN"​


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ahh, I wondered how to say that in Italian.
What I worry about is using slang or filler words and something think I'm being literal, and be confused.


----------



## parodi

I keep hearing.... "in qualche modo".... as the speaker tries to think of something else substantial to say. I was watching a government official on RAI and he used this phrase more than a valley girl uses "like."


----------



## Alxmrphi

> and he used this phrase more than a valley girl uses "like."



Ha!

does "in qualche modo" mean (literally) "in other modes", what's it's relative translation into English?


----------



## victoria luz

Alex_Murphy said:
			
		

> Ha!
> 
> does "in qualche modo" mean (literally) "in other modes", what's it's relative translation into English?


 
In qualche modo = Somehow


----------



## moki

My friend says "nel senso che..." all the time.


----------



## You little ripper!

I friend of mine in Calabria used to preface virtually every sentence with, _Allora, dunque, ecco.........._


----------



## moki

Allora, a beautiful word...allora si può iniziare quasi ogni frase con allora.


----------



## geethu

I am looking for a "filler" word. In particular a substitute for the word "Like". I am translating something that Britney Spears has said it goes something like 
"I saw these magazines, and they said I was pregnant, and, like, it's so true. Like, America, believe everything you read because, like, you're smart and I'm stupid".


----------



## TimLA

Ciao ragazzi!
Io di nuovo.
Vi riporto questo vecchio argomento per fare una domanda su "...and all".

È una costruzione comune, che veramente non indica qualcosa importante (una frase 'da buttare').
Quando viene aggiunta ad una frase, dà un senso d'essere insicuro, ma anche una sfumatura dolce, gentile.
Viene da "...and all that."

Vi do esempi:
We have so many things to do, buy groceries, clothes, shoes and all...
I'm not very good with numbers, arithmetic, algebra, and all...

In particolare mi interessa questa situazione:
Un forero nuovo scrive un argomento senza lettere maiuscole e senza un tentativo di trazione (lo so che mai succede qua, ma parlo di una situazione ipotetica).
Nella mia risposta, faccio i cambiamenti nelle maiuscole, e chiedo un tentativo dal forero.
Alla fine del mio messagio in inglese direi:
Rules and all...

"Rules" da sola è un po' brusca, ma l'aggiunta di "and all" fa la frase un po' gentile.

In passato ho detto "e tutto..." soltanto perchè non sapevo la forma giusta.

C'è qualcosa di simile in italiano?

Grazie in anticipo...and all...


----------



## Necsus

TimLA said:


> C'è qualcosa di simile in italiano?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo...and all...


Ciao, Tim! Direi "...e simili", o "...e (tutto) il resto".


----------



## ..ed..

Se ho ben compreso l'uso di "..and all" in inglese, io dire "..e così via" o "..e via dicendo" facendo anche riferimento agli esempi riportati


> I'm not very good with numbers, arithmetic, algebra, and all...


_Non sono molto bravo con i numeri, aritmetica, algebra e così via/e via dicendo._

Ma non aggiunge quella sfumatura gentile che, come TimLa spiega, si ottiene in inglese..


----------



## TimLA

Grazie ragazzi!
Un'altra lista molto completa!

...e simili.
...e tutto il resto.
...e il resto.
...e così via.
...e via dicendo.

Grazie...e simili...


----------



## Marianna_di_CA

Allora, come si tradurrebbe la frase "conversation fillers"??
How would you say "conversation fillers" in Italian? Is there an equivalent?  For example: 

This whole thread is a discussion about conversation fillers in Italian and English.
Tutto questo thread è un discorso di filler di conversazioni nell'italiano e l'inglese.

I'm honestly quite stuck with this one, so any help is appreciated. 
Grazie a tutti!

[P.S. Please feel free to correct any of my grammar, spellings, etc.]


----------



## johngiovanni

I have seen the word "riempitivo" used (in inverted commas), for example: "... il significato di ogni elemento di una conversazione, dal più piccolo ‘riempitivo’ (“ehm”, “ah”)..." and also without inverted commas.  It would be interesting to know from a native speaker if there are other ways of saying "conversation filler" or "filler word" in Italian. In this context, "(il) intercalare (fatico e discorsivo)" may be relevant. (Durante una conversazione autentica è frequente l'uso di interiezioni e segnali discorsivi che sono usati sia in funzione fatica che di riempitivi.)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Dici bene, john.
Credo che "riempitivo" sia l'espressione ideale, soprattutto se inserito all'interno d'un discorso "linguistico" sulla lingua. In altre situazioni forse la parola non sarebbe capita dai non addetti ai lavori.

"Intercalare" invece credo che sarebbe capito da un maggior numero di persone. Purtroppo però non è sovrapponibile al 100% a "riempitivo".

Non ho letto tutto il thread, ma mi viene in mente questa espressione che non amo:
"... e quant'altro", che adesso usano -- perlopiù a sproposito -- moltissimi.

Saluti.

GS


----------



## Akire72

Anche la parolina magica "eccetera" ci può stare quando fai un elenco di cose.

Es. Non sono tanto bravo con i numeri, algebra, aritmetica, eccetera eccetera...

E' un po' formale, nel linguaggio parlato si usano molto di più i due suggeriti da Necsus.

Ah, anche "e via discorrendo"

Edit: di solito questi elementi della frase si chiamano "intercalare" e si usano pià che altro per prender tempo quando non si trovano le parole giuste sul momento


----------



## johngiovanni

Buongiorno, Giorgio! Grazie per la risposta, per l'informazione utile, e quant'altro!  Ho trovato http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=182887
("quant'altro")


----------



## Einstein

- Raccontami di Antonio.
- Beh, niente, ci sono andato e, niente, l'ho visto e, niente, abbiamo discusso e, niente, abbiamo deciso che, niente...


----------



## You little ripper!

Einstein said:


> - Raccontami di Antonio.
> - Beh, niente, ci sono andato e, niente, l'ho visto e, niente, abbiamo discusso e, niente, abbiamo deciso che, niente...


Much ado about nothing, then!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Royt.

GS


----------



## Einstein

Charles Costante said:


> Much ado about nothing, then!


Did you know this use of "niente"? The idea seems to be to reduce your expectations to zero, so that whatever the speaker then says will sound positive. The first time I heard this "niente", I thought the speaker wasn't going to say anything else, but then he went on for 10 minutes!


----------



## You little ripper!

Einstein said:


> Did you know this use of "niente"?


Yes! As I read your last post, conversations I had heard started to come back to me! 



> The idea seems to be to reduce your expectations to zero, so that  whatever the speaker then says will sound positive. The first time I  heard this "niente", I thought the speaker wasn't going to say anything  else, but then he went on for 10 minutes!


I didn't realize Italians were adept at the art of understatement. How clever!


----------



## alfajor

Marianna_di_CA said:


> Allora, come si tradurrebbe la frase "conversation fillers"??
> How would you say "conversation fillers" in Italian? Is there an equivalent?  For example:
> 
> This whole thread is a discussion about conversation fillers in Italian and English.
> Tutto questo thread è un discorso di filler di conversazioni nell'italiano e l'inglese.
> 
> I'm honestly quite stuck with this one, so any help is appreciated.
> Grazie a tutti!
> 
> [P.S. Please feel free to correct any of my grammar, spellings, etc.]



_*un intercalare 
(gli intercalari)*_


----------

